# Ag Issues of Concern



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

When it rains it pours....I am 13"+ in rainfall for the first half of the year.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agriculture.com/news/business/wretched-wear-brazili-roads-hog-wries_5-sl31859


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Say what??? Page 8:

"And, a new study out this week shows there may be a shift in some non-land costs -- namely machinery and fertilizer -- in the near future."

Uuuhhhhhh--does the author mean downward?

Ralph


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Vol said:


> When it rains it pours....I am 13"+ in rainfall for the first half of the year.
> 
> Regards, Mike
> 
> http://www.agriculture.com/news/business/wretched-wear-brazili-roads-hog-wries_5-sl31859


How much do you normally get? Our area averages right around 40" for the year.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

mlappin said:


> How much do you normally get? Our area averages right around 40" for the year.


Marty, average annual rainfall here is a little over 50 inches. Lush....lots of weeds.


----------

